# Peedee - Malaga Monte Parc Euro Pitches



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Peedee

Pros: It's peaceful.
Cons: Shower button must be held in.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks very much RAH, looks like a new access road and not much tighter than many other sites for a 23 footer. Photos much appreciated and I am not too fussed for a couple of nights.

peedee


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We love Maria's bar, next door. She is a sweetie.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Ah! It's looking more interesting  

peedee


----------

